# wendtii light needs?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I was just wondering something about my wendtiis. I was thinking about using them as the sole plant in either my 10 gallon or my 5 gallon betta tank. How much light would either of those tanks need to keep them happy?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm keeping that plant in three different tanks. One has almost no light, one has moderate light, and one is >3wpg with metal halide lighting.

The crypts are healthy (but very different looking) in all three tanks. They're enormously adaptable - perhaps more than any other plant species. They don't like change, but they'll settle in and do well under almost any conditions.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

I've had some wendtii do great in ambient room lighting in a basement apartment - I don't think there is a minimum  - leaves will likely stay green and petioles and leaves will become much longer on very low light plants with more compact more colourful plants under higher lights.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I have some green and bronze doing great in an eclipse 12g with a 13w cfl and aquasoil.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A friend of mine has a 29gal tank with a basic 20W flourescent strip on it. On a lark, I gave him a couple of small wendtiis about a year ago and he planted them in there. They are alive, though growth is extremely slow, and they are on the 'dwarfed' side of growth. 

As guaiac said, they are very adaptable. If you do plant some, don't panic if they lose all their leaves, as that is their way of adapting to changes. Just let them sit and watch them grow back. Good luck.


----------

